# My CUT storage problem, SOLVED!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Little tractor equals little storage space, equals big frustration! So today I set out to do something about it. Sat down and started looking at the tractor for space availability. Rear fenders are full, not much floor space and didn't want to clutter up what was there.  Then I started thinking about other things like motorcycles and horses! They use saddle bags to over come their storage problem, so why not on a tractor?  So this is what I came up with. I took apart a carpenters nail pouch and mounted the two large pockets to the sides of the tractor and fastened the middle one to the center dash, under the wheel column. Not the prettiest and not waterproof, but now my gloves won't be blowing away, and I have a place to carry extra things which are easily accessible. Some pictures for you to enjoy! Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Now that's freakin awesome!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep great idea! I am going to try that on mine....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

How did I miss this.:dazed:

Great idea.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I once worked with a guy who made a tool belt from a pair of cut offs and a piece of seat belt!:lmao:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What a geat idea! I have a cupholder on my Case, but I think the only thing it holds is water after a rain. Great tool holder as well. I don't know how many times I've gone to do some chores and had tools and supplies piled on the floor and just hoping to make it to were I am going without losing anything.
Good job


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

great idea...

i was thinking of bolting an old toolbox on the rear, might do both...

william...


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Holy Crap thats a good Idea!I can never decide where to store my toolbelt anyway.NOW I KNOW. Great now I will be up all night trying to tweek your Idea!! He-He.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davcog (Dec 11, 2012)

Love the idea but details are a little fuzzy. How are the pockets attached? Looks like zip ties?? Did you drill holes anywhere?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cool idea,BB ! If you want to waterproof them,just spray them with that silicone-based boot protector. I think it's called Sno-gard,or something,and you can get it at most shoe stores. It keeps the leather pliable,but snow/rain roll off.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

davcog said:


> Love the idea but details are a little fuzzy. How are the pockets attached? Looks like zip ties?? Did you drill holes anywhere?


One corner of side bags are screwed on to the tractor by an existing bolt on the tractor. The other ends are zip tied to a rubber band that runs across the dash. Each tractor will be different but this worked out for mine.


----------

